# Better move over, BowTech moves into the fast lane...



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Release Date: For Immediate Release

BowTech Keeps on Truckin’

Eugene, OR (February 14, 2005) – BowTech is off to the races with a breakthrough sponsorship that literally puts them into the fast lane. BowTech has entered into an agreement with Fiddle Back Racing and owner, Tom Eldredge, who’s Toyota truck competes in the NASCAR® Craftsman Truck Series. 

BowTech will brand its logo on the #66 truck, driven by NASCAR® veteran, Todd Bodine, during the first two events of the NASCAR® Craftsman Truck Series 2005 season. The opening event is the Florida Dodge Dealers 250 on February 18 at the Daytona International Speedway. The following week, the action moves to the site of Bodine’s first NASCAR® Craftsman Truck Series win last year, the American Racing Wheels 200 at the California Speedway in Los Angeles. 

In addition to Bodine, the Fiddle Back team features the technology of Toyota Racing and includes NASCAR® fixtures Tony Furr, as Crew Chief and returning Truck Chief, Gary Showalter.

All NASCAR® Craftsman Truck Series races are broadcast on the SPEED Channel. The Daytona qualifications air live at 6:30pm EST on Thursday, February 17th with the race airing live at 8pm EST on Friday the 18th. The California Speedway event airs live on February 25th at 9pm EST.

BowTech began a relationship with Eldredge when they found themselves jointly sponsoring Tony Mendes, currently the number two rider in the world with the PBR (Professional Bull Riders).

“Tom has been a great supporter of BowTech ever since our joint sponsorship of Tony Mendes. We are blessed to have the opportunity to celebrate Tom’s increased prominence in the world of NASCAR®,” says BowTech Marketing Director, Gene Shands. “This aligns us with a partner that represents the same business and personal values we hold here at BowTech.”

“I think it’s awesome working with these guys,” says Tom Eldredge of Shands and BowTech CEO, John Strasheim. “We're trying to help each other out and I hope we can continue this well into the future.”

BowTech, (www.bowtecharchery.com), manufacturer and distributor of the world’s finest compound bows and archery equipment, was founded in 1999 by CEO, John Strasheim, and VP of Research and Development, Kevin Strother. BowTech is the fastest growing bow company in history, increasing in revenue every year since 2000 to become the fourth largest bow company in the world.

© 2005 BowTech


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

*Cool...*

Good for Bowtech!! Glad to seem them doing good....

One thing though.... Why sponsor PRO bullrider, drivers etc.... But yet No PRO archers??? Food for thought... HHMMM.....

Cheers
Tim


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

tsilvers said:


> Good for Bowtech!! Glad to seem them doing good....
> 
> One thing though.... Why sponsor PRO bullrider, drivers etc.... But yet No PRO archers??? Food for thought... HHMMM.....
> 
> ...



Tim,

Pro archers are allowed to be sponsored on Team BowTech and they've had a couple however one had to resign last year but we won't get in to the details...

Have you seen the plan for the 2005 contingency program? Click here for more info.

It would also be cool if archery events got t.v. exposure.


----------



## bowtech4me (Mar 3, 2004)

whooooooohoooooooo! 1 more reason to watch the truck races!


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Pat, you REALLY need to get Jerid to call Orange County Choppers so they can get started on the BowTech Bike


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Man it is too bad that Bowtech is in such financial dire straights. Otherwise who knows what they would be doing.


----------



## bowtech4me (Mar 3, 2004)

walks with a gi said:


> Pat, you REALLY need to get Jerid to call Orange County Choppers so they can get started on the BowTech Bike


great idea!


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Sweeet....  

180 mph = 264 fps....Bowtech is still faster.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Yeeee Fricken Haaaa!!!!


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Awsome D.W Quote: "Boogity,Boogity,Boogity,boys...............Lets go racing"


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

It's great that money spent by archers get poured into bullriding and racing.  

Would be great to see Bowtech support initernational shooters like Mathews and Hoyt do.


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Marcus-
You mean like Peter Elzinga, who is/was (?) the number one ranked FITA shooter. 

Bullriding and racing have large parts of the fan base that are the hunters and archers in the US. They are targeting who their primary audience is, since there is no question that Bowtech is very strong in it's pride of the USA. I think this is a great move. It will get people interested in Bowtech not only by those who go to the races, but the people who see the races on TV.


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

Convince Clint to shoot a Bowtech, and maybe they will...

That said, Peter Elzinga shooting 1410 got nada from what I (casual observer) can tell, so maybe not...


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

Peter was shooting for the distributor at the time he shot the 1400+. By the time BowTech figured out what happened in Europe, Hoyt had already courted Peter....

Marketing is not just about getting archers to buy bows....It is about finding new markets, new consumers....

I give BowTech big kudos for stopping the inbreeding(so to speak).

The real question is: how many people that go to the PBR and NASCAR don't shoot a bow and might think about buying one if given the chance? 

That's what business is all about!


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Yes, it's BowTech's money and they can spend it anyway they want on marketing,, which is meant to sell more bows. Archery shoots DON'T draw crowds of fans,, it's just a fact. I think that there are specialty shooting events that could make archery a spectator sport that WOULD draw crowds of fans. We do it every year at our state's jamboree at the novelty shoots,, everyone has fun


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

the truck racing will expose bowhunting and bowtech to millions of race fans. its all good.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

> It's great that money spent by archers get poured into bullriding and racing.


I think it's great. I love racing and I love bullriding. I'd rather have my money spent on advertising like that then poured into hack tv hunters like other companies. There's nothing more American than nascar and rodeo.


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

This kind of marketing is not geared to or will it attract new people to huning or more specific bowhunting. What is is geard towards is attracting those that already bowhunt towards purchaseing a Bowtech since they support another endevor that that consumer also likes.

Me? personally this marketing does nothing for me in fact it kind bothers me a little..

I like Drag racing ( sorry not enought attention span for Nascar)  But if I seen Bowtech sponsoring one I would be sure NOT to purchase that product,

Why..

The cost of some of this stuff is getting up there. I keep hearing it cost money to develop and R&D a product . That material cost are going up the cost of aluminum being one.

But..

We can sponsor Bull riding and Race cars?? We can send executives of these companies out to hunt , film it and then develop a TV show around it? The list goes on!  

Sorry I would rather see bull riding and racing fade away then to continue to struggle for me and my children to afford archery. Archery I do .. racing and bull riding I watch.. Guess which one I care about more?


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

niteshade said:


> the truck racing will expose bowhunting and bowtech to millions of race fans. its all good.


And from my experience a lot of race fans are also hunters. Why not go to the big audience? I commend bowtech on a move like this. 
I'm surprised Hoyt or Mathews hasn't caught on and put their name on a race car yet. 
With so many outdoor sponsers it's a big question.
Bass Pro, Remington, Tracker boats to name the top 3 i know of. 

Wait till Cabela's has a full time car out there


----------



## a1archer (Dec 31, 2003)

I don't think it cost much. They are sponsoring Todd waiting on a wreck to happen Bodine.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Yes I have also heard that Peter now shoots Hoyt, been pretty quiet since he started too as well. 
Watch the sales of Mathews go through the roof around the world as they now support quite a number of the world's top FITA shooters. Archers from their respective countries will in turn change to Mathews as a show of return support. 
Meanwhile instead of pouring money into NASCAR how about buying some more CNC machines and getting us the bows we ordered in November? What's the point of breaching in to new markets when you can not even supply bows to your existing markets?

Anyway I couldn't care less, great bows, great speeds and great quality. Just wish they would support archers and not NASCAR drivers.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

centerx said:


> This kind of marketing is not geared to or will it attract new people to huning or more specific bowhunting. What is is geard towards is attracting those that already bowhunt towards purchaseing a Bowtech since they support another endevor that that consumer also likes.
> 
> Me? personally this marketing does nothing for me in fact it kind bothers me a little..
> 
> ...


No offense, but if this is the case the next time your due for a raise tell your company to keep it! Have them put it towards the bottom line so everyone else can buy a product cheaper  I'll bet that won't happen. Everything is on the rise. CONGRATS to Bowtech for doing some AWESOME advertising. I buy Bowtech bows and will for as long as they keep making a superior product, and I'm glad to see them get into other forms of advertisment.

DJ


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

*Great Promotion!*

According to some of the posts about Bowtech, that seems like a lot of money for a company that is going bankrupt to spend!    Great for them. You know how kids that watch racing ask about what that sponsor sells. Glad the grandkids were to young to ask about the Viagra car! Get that name in front of some new blood and we have another generation of new hunters from another stream. Even tho I shoot a Mathews, Good Luck Bowtech.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Todd Bodine in the #66 sponsered by Bowtech qualified in 6 position......Truck looks awsome...........


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

Marcus said:


> Meanwhile instead of pouring money into NASCAR how about buying some more CNC machines and getting us the bows we ordered in November? What's the point of breaching in to new markets when you can not even supply bows to your existing markets?


Marcus, if you have a problem with delivery times with Bowtech, take it up with them.....but I'm pretty sure that all of Australia has a problem with delivery time of all archery equipment made in America, especially companies that create products that are radically different than the year before.

Mathews has their marketing tactics and BowTech has theirs. 

The only thing that concerned me about the way the driver and the announcers handled this particular Truck qualifying was that they never mentioned that BowTech was on the hood. Perhaps they will rectify that during the race.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

stodrette quote "The only thing that concerned me about the way the driver and the announcers handled this particular Truck qualifying was that they never mentioned that BowTech was on the hood. Perhaps they will rectify that during the race.'

Yeah todd bodine better wake up,sponsors pays the bills so he can race with good equipment.........


----------



## Oregon Shooter (Jul 30, 2002)

> I'm surprised Hoyt or Mathews hasn't caught on and put their name on a race car yet.


Mathews does sponsor NASCAR. As does Realtree. So this isnt new territory that BowTech is treading on here.


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

Oregon Shooter said:


> Mathews does sponsor NASCAR. As does Realtree. So this isnt new territory that BowTech is treading on here.


This may be true, but the Mathews Busch car didn't qualify in Phoenix....  


Todd Bodine has been racing forever and has a good "track" record in the truck series. (sorry about the pun)


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

And don't forget the Mathews Drag-Motorcycle. If that doesn't scream archery, I don't know what does.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

What's that phrase...I can't remember the whole thing...goes something like, "The products that sell best on Monday were first on Sunday." I can't remember if that's how it goes so if someone knows the actual phrase please refresh the memory. Thanks.


----------



## akaSharkey (Nov 30, 2004)

Why doesnt Bowtech quit worring about sponsering things and drop the price of their bows. They must have tons of our money lying around. They are getting as bad as Mathews, with their 9 page magazine adds.


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

That's the point I'm trying to make ... do anything with it then give to a guy that's going to drive a truck in a round circle with a greater chance of wrecking the thing then winning with it.

Give it to the employees, mark down the bows . start scholarships , start an armature ( Jr.) pro tour with winnings like golf.

Not saying it's a bad move by Bowtec or anybody else only the reasons myself personally can't support them in it. How many of you really have made a product change based on there sponsorship of something you liked?? Anybody like golf?? You all must be driving Buick's. I bet all the Nascar fans are drinking Mello Yellow and washing there clothes in Tide also?? Budweiser must be everybody's favorite beer.

Me I use what I like and what adds value for me. If I shoot a Bowtech it will be because I like it and there is value in it for me. My opinion so far? They make a fine bow as well as do many other companies. There not any cheaper So??????? Oh I know now they sponsor a race truck never mind I better run out and buy one.

Again not bashing Bowtech just using this as an example on how I feel the archery industry as a whole is not quite getting it right.


----------



## akaSharkey (Nov 30, 2004)

Agree with you Centerx. Im tired of corporate America wasting money. Naming sports domes after themselves. Domes that the taxpayers paid for and the team owners are getting rich off of. There is not a athlete alive worth the 10 million plus that some of them make a year. On superbowl sunday I went to church and then home to work on the house and spend time with the family. I could care less about a bunch of overpaid men chasing a dead pig around a piece of grass making somebody rich.


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey now back off football  

I'm with you some of this stuff has just gotten ridicules but in the end the fault is our own ... We watch it.... We support it... We buy the merchandising so we really have to look at ourselves for the answers that stadiums are getting built at our expense and players make 10 million dollars ...

The stadiums are really a catch 22 . The concept is to build them with taxpayers money and in return they pay back to the community 10 fold. Bars make money hotels make money, local stores , shops, taxi services ect .. ect. Then all that spending gets taxed . For example if a stadium holds 72,000 and each fan contributed only $10.00 to the local economy on game day that's $720,000.00 to a local economy in one day alone and in reality it's probably much more. Probably a million? So how long does it take to pay off a $10 million dollar stadium and what is it's usefull life?? The again you only pack in 72,000 if your good. There's the reason for 10 million dollar contracts but this money does not come from taxpayers. It comes from stadium revenue , TV contracts, team merchandise sales ect. However, were dose the revenue come from so build and support racing teams?? Right From the sponsors pockets and were does that money come from?? 

However you right I as well would just as soon see it go if it became a burden to my daily routines and my hobbies likes and dislikes. I guess it's all perception when it comes right down to it.......

You don't mind spending a buck more for Tide it lasts a month it's only a buck more and It works great

Budweiser is not priced any higher then anything else I like If I'm going to drink then what the heck??

Same With Mellow Yellow if that was my drink of choice Cost no more then other soft drinks I may choose to consume...

But then Bows .. WOW !! Many are getting around $700.00 and you can find all very well built bows with very similar specs from $400.00 - $1,000.00. If you want the whole family involved it can easily cost you $2,000.00 and then lets not mention 30 bucks a tournemanet (3 shooters) .. I could choose a $700.00 Mathews The definitely give back to the competition circuit. They definitely help with archery in schools and they also sponsor a motorcycle dragster.. A completely set up Alpine for $599.00 . A Martin that helps sponsor this website .. the list goes on...


Hmmm ... I need a new bow and lets pretend sponsorship really influences my decision?? Which it does not at all

Good price Alpine 
Helps kids and rewards handsomely for Tournament performance Mathews
Great website .. Martin

Bull riding ( and I love bullriding) and cost just as much or more?? Bowtech...............Marketing Is not my fortay .. Economics is so I guess for me it comes down to common since and value not marketing hype and Gotta have?? Again not right or wrong just diffreret strokes. Resourses are limited and I guess for me I would chosoe to spend my money on great websights , archery in schools and prize money then a bull rider. If something out of those 4 had to go because of lack of sponsorship I would choose bullriding


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

I think the bottom line is that it is Bowtech's money that they made off of stuff that we bought,so they can really spend it on whatever they want to.It doesn't cost as much as one would think to sponsor a truck for two races.I'm sure bowtech might give them a few bows for some of the team members.If my buddy is on that team,and shoots a Bowtech,odds are he will get me to try it out.If i like it,i might get one and have another buddy it out and so on.I just think it's great anytime something to do with hunting sponsors anything.Just my 2 cents.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

as a racing fan and archery nut......i am proud to see my bow company name on a truck. however....in watching qualifing...i would also have like to hear todd bodine promote archery and his sponcer.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*bows*

bowtech is a great bow and company.and i am a hard working construction worker.my only concern with all the great companys is how much more these bows will cost.this is not a knock on any of these great companys,but all the adds,all the great paid shooters,really hits a guy like me that just loves to hunt.the day i pay 700 bucks for a new bow ,will never happen,jim


----------



## DorfonArchery (Nov 5, 2004)

akaSharkey said:


> Agree with you Centerx. Im tired of corporate America wasting money. Naming sports domes after themselves. Domes that the taxpayers paid for and the team owners are getting rich off of. There is not a athlete alive worth the 10 million plus that some of them make a year. On superbowl sunday I went to church and then home to work on the house and spend time with the family. I could care less about a bunch of overpaid men chasing a dead pig around a piece of grass making somebody rich.



akaSharkey,

What about the company you drive for? How much per gallon are they gouging us for and how much of that do they budget toward they're marketing?


centerx,

I see you're in management? Of what? If it's a corporate business you should understand bugets, marketing and sales.



I think what Bowtech's doing is on the right track. I mean think about it, they can keep advertising in all the various hunting mags but if you really look at the number of people that subscribe to bowhunting mags is a very small number. Bowtech seems to want to do some name branding and catch the attention of millions of people with all the t.v. coverage that the bull riding and craftsman trucks get, not just the few hundred thousand that subscribe to hunting publications.

Bottom line is that any company spends a certain % of their profits on sales, a certain % on marketing, a certain percentage on r&d and so on. If I'm not mistaken budgets are figured off of what a company makes the prior year, not what they think they're going to make which one would think may cause an increase in retail pricing, it's just not the way it works. 

I'm sure even the computer you're typing on had an adequate amount of money spent on marketing it. That's just the way the business world turns.


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

Oregon Shooter said:


> Mathews does sponsor NASCAR. As does Realtree. So this isnt new territory that BowTech is treading on here.


I knew about Realtree but Mathews is new to me? I never knew they tried to field a car!!!


----------



## a1archer (Dec 31, 2003)

I watched the race seen the truck and it finished 3rd. Bowtech looked good on the truck. I heard the name bowtech said 1 time when he made a pit stop. When they talked to him after the race nothing was said about bowtech, no thanks, nothing.  I bet there are alot of people that don't even know what bowtech is. Oh well I hope it was worth it.


----------



## psychobowz (Feb 25, 2004)

bowmanhunter said:


> No offense, but if this is the case the next time your due for a raise tell your company to keep it! Have them put it towards the bottom line so everyone else can buy a product cheaper  I'll bet that won't happen. Everything is on the rise. CONGRATS to Bowtech for doing some AWESOME advertising. I buy Bowtech bows and will for as long as they keep making a superior product, and I'm glad to see them get into other forms of advertisment.
> 
> DJ


I'm sure not trying to start an argument here, but I am sure I will. I don't quite think that a pay raise can even be remotely compared to a sponsorship, in my opinion. As a business owner I consider pay increases a necessary part of doing business, but sponsorships (under the guise of advertising), are another matter all together. That being said BowTech has made their own money, and we all don't get a say in how they spend it. I think that any ompnay that cam stay afloat in today's tough archery market should be applauded.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

psychobowz said:


> I'm sure not trying to start an argument here, but I am sure I will. I don't quite think that a pay raise can even be remotely compared to a sponsorship, in my opinion. As a business owner I consider pay increases a necessary part of doing business, but sponsorships (under the guise of advertising), are another matter all together. That being said BowTech has made their own money, and we all don't get a say in how they spend it. I think that any ompnay that cam stay afloat in today's tough archery market should be applauded.



I was just trying to make a point. Congrats again to Bowtech.

DJ


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

I love the way BOWTECH advertises. No bashing or comparing trophys, they are just one of a kind.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*bowtech*

well i currently do not shoot a Bowtech ,i can clearly say the times i have emailed or called the company ,they did a great job helping answer all questions i have asked.My brother shoots a Liberty,and he has had great customer service form many at Bowtech.So as you grow just keep up the great customer support you have,jim


----------

